# Another cross-breeding question...



## Andrew (Aug 24, 2005)

Would a cross between C. Gemmatus and C. Elongata produce fertile offspring?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

the answer to that is yes  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Aug 25, 2005)

since yes... would the offspring be able to mate with both of the parental species? or would they have to mate with a similar cross breed?

oh yeah, send pic of offspring!!!


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2005)

I have some pix I think in my photobucket album somewhere, but I will try and find them and post. Nothing special at all, just a slightly less geener looking gemmatus.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

